# net-misc/networkmanager i wiele połączeń VPN

## m1k0

Czy ma ktoś patent na ustawienie więcej niż jednego połączenia VPN.

Z konsoli odpalam i śmiga. Wystarczy w configu ustawić 

dev tun0

dev tun1

itd...

----------

